# Impossible connecter  à livebox play par wifi



## VONS (6 Juillet 2020)

Bonjour à tous,
il m'est impossible de connecter mon ordinateur  (Mac book A1181) au wifi de ma livebox play (orange).

l'ordi détecte bien le nom du réseau  mais me demande la clé du réseau détecté ( la WPA inscrite sous la box) ce que je fais mais la box ne l'accepte pas.

Que faire ? Merci.

Ce qui est étrange car   je peux me connecter au wifi de la même box avec un autre ordi (Macbook air).

Comment faire svp ??


----------



## ericse (6 Juillet 2020)

Bonjour,
Un Mac book A1181 c'est un modèle assez ancien, il est possible qu'il ne reconnaisse pas le chiffrement d'une box récente


----------



## VONS (6 Juillet 2020)

ericse a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Un Mac book A1181 c'est un modèle assez ancien, il est possible qu'il ne reconnaisse pas le chiffrement d'une box récente


ça m'étonnerait car il fonctionne avec une box encore plus récente qui fonctionne avec la fibre celle là


----------



## ericse (6 Juillet 2020)

VONS a dit:


> ça m'étonnerait car il fonctionne avec une box encore plus récente qui fonctionne avec la fibre celle là


Ca peut dépendre des réglages de chaque Box (mode g, n, ac, mixed, wpa, wpa2, etc...)


----------



## VONS (6 Juillet 2020)

ericse a dit:


> Ca peut dépendre des réglages de chaque Box (mode g, n, ac, mixed, wpa, wpa2, etc...)


Merci pour ta réponse, mais comment je peux savoir le réglage qui va bien avec mon ordi, est-ce écrit quelque part ?


----------



## Locke (6 Juillet 2020)

VONS a dit:


> l'ordi détecte bien le nom du réseau mais me demande la clé du réseau détecté ( la WPA inscrite sous la box) ce que je fais mais la box ne l'accepte pas.


Attention, parfois avec ce code il faut mettre des espaces, des fois pas du tout. Avec la mienne je ne mets pas les espaces. De plus, dans ton compte et sur ta page... http://livebox ...tu as un test Diagnostic qui permet de tester certaines fonctions dont le Wi-Fi...






...au moins tu seras fixé sur le fait que le Wi-Fi fonctionne bien sur ta Livebox. Sinon, dans Préférences Système/Réseau ta Livebox est bien avec une pastille verte ?


----------



## ericse (6 Juillet 2020)

VONS a dit:


> Merci pour ta réponse, mais comment je peux savoir le réglage qui va bien avec mon ordi, est-ce écrit quelque part ?


Pas complets, il faut tâtonner et activer les modes un peu anciens (WPA, TKIP, N)


----------

